# close ups of a few shelves



## bonesbda (Mar 18, 2008)

just a few pics of my small display


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 18, 2008)

continential glass...almost all open pontil


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 18, 2008)

wreck artifacts and pot lids


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 18, 2008)

early glass...


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 18, 2008)

early glass pic


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 18, 2008)

early pic 2


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 18, 2008)

british military and others


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 18, 2008)

i'm sure i've bored you guys enough...[] 
 so who's coming to bermuda for diving?


----------



## capsoda (Mar 18, 2008)

Great finds. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 19, 2008)

bored...?  Not even!  I'll be along sometime, eventually I hope!  Still have to get my diving certification...


----------



## deer4x4 (Mar 19, 2008)

man those are fantastic bottles i hope you dont live in earth quake country like me i have to say that is one nice display of very old glass thanks for sharin bob


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 19, 2008)

How about a close up of the seal on the type 2 wine bottle? And what aresome of the london type bottles embossed?

 Chris


----------



## NCdigger5 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow! Those closeups are nice! You have alot of of good onions. Onions are my favorite types of black glass! Then the sealed ones.


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 19, 2008)

why do u need a certificate....?
 i know some guys here who just SNORKLE for their stuff...and get lucky too!!!


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 19, 2008)

which do u call type 2?   not sure which seal your refering to..


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 19, 2008)

any blown bottle gets my vote...[]


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 19, 2008)

nope...not in earthquake area...  just the occasional HURRICANE!!
 which can be both good and bad...


----------



## earlyglass (Mar 19, 2008)

Bonesbda,

 Nice finds. Did you dive the Ceasar wreck? Is your "HS" flask in good shape? Other than the melons and the HS flasks, was anything else recoved from that wreck? 

 Do you dive with Mike Burke? I would love to get out there and do a couple of dives with you guys!!

 Thanks,
 Mike


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 19, 2008)

those flasks/ medicine vials/porters were traded for...can't take anything from the wrecks officially...
 all my diving's inshore.from what i gather mike doesn't dive too much other then work related these days...
 those are about average for the wreck ...they go for between 1500-2500 per flask due to their provenance here.


----------



## earlyglass (Mar 19, 2008)

I was lucky enough to find an HS that wasn't from the wreck, although most of them are. Can you describe any of the other glass recovered from that wreck? Any inkwells or medicine bottles? The melon and HS have always been attributed to the Keene Marlboro Street Glassworks, managed by Henry Schoolcraft at the time (1817), but I am curious about the Caesar. Was it traveling to the states or coming from the states? Was the intention to fill these flasks with some fine Caribbean rum? If you have a moment... what are your thoughts? 

 thanks,
 Mike


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 19, 2008)

they're out there...but the wreck ones are VERY distinct...
 it was in route from uk to baltimore...so i'm guessing it was to FILL the flasks in the us once it arrived..
 you also find porters that have a distinct top...seems like the same person/persons made them all..
 you also find medice vials in about 4-5 sizes..from about 3inches to around 6 inces in length.
 teddy tucker made a path out of the smaller grindstones from the wreck.. 
 from what i've heard ..teddy also dragged part of the wreck into deep water tho i can't personally confirm that story..


----------



## earlyglass (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure if that helps me determine the origin of these flasks. Since they had always been considered American, the fact that these were en route TO the states has always been a bit confusing to me. Do you know where the Caesar was prior to the UK? 

 Anyways, thanks for your info. You have a wonderful collection there, and it looks like most of it is your own discoveries! 

 Mike


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 19, 2008)

nothing i can determine from my referance book..
 story i've always heard was that the bottles were made in england and being sent to the US for their centennial...
 the style of these flasks are of english pontils...not like the open pontils of the US flasks..
 as to the collection...aprox 70 % were found by me...85% were found here...and the the other 10% i've traded for...leaving 5% i've bought.


----------



## earlyglass (Mar 19, 2008)

Possibly, but the HS flask is decorated with American motif... Patriotic eagle, Masonic Arch, etc. The design is identical to the JP mold. The JP is for Justus Perry, who operated the Keene Glasshouse right after Schoolcraft. I also have an aqua HS flask, exact mold, with a sheared top and flint glass just like the other Keene flasks. It is a very curious thing... I guess all we can say for sure is that they are prior to 1817 and are beautiful historical flasks!


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 19, 2008)

that is definately the truth...they are lovely flasks.


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 19, 2008)

curios thought...since the flasks were in high demand...could a mould have been SENT to UK? to relieve some of the workload from the US glasshouses?  that might explain the the differances.


----------



## mikmis (Mar 19, 2008)

dosn't seem likely at that time because of our non intercourse act with briton and france enacted in 1809 im not sure when it ended though or how well it worked .no imports were allowed at that time at least untill 1815.


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 19, 2008)

well...it's possible then...as the wreck occured in 1818......


----------



## earlyglass (Mar 19, 2008)

The research continues... 

 It has always been a mystery for me, and I'm sure the answer is out there. I believe the mold to be American, but I will say that the glass batch is different than the most of the glass made at Keene during this time. However, I have seen other masonic flasks (although very rare) made from this same batch. Very curious. 

 Thanks for your input. 

 Mike


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice stuff...  The places I want to dive you have to have scuba gear... and be certified....  deep river ports and the like, no visability and to deep even if you could see the bottom!


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 20, 2008)

well...i think i have an explaination for that...
 shortly after the wreck...the salvaged cargo was auctioned off ..there's some record of that here,
 so there is a good chance of there being a few perfect ones out there..tho as u said...VERY RARE.


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 20, 2008)

never tried river diving...that must be ineresting in comparison to my norm.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 20, 2008)

You have some really beautiful bottles bonesbda.  I really enjoyed seeing them and the story behind them.


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks..
 to me a bottle's just an item...
 UNTIL you add the story...then it's history.[]


----------



## deer4x4 (Mar 21, 2008)

cant help but to read this thread all the time you can really see who has the knowledge and the information and watch how they can add to each other to try and fill their own questions and also fill in gaps you all do great to this forum with the information beautiful pics and the history behind some of it thansk for the information bob


----------

